
Apple Unveils All New Mac Pro at WWDC - redm
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/06/03/apple-previews-all-new-mac-pro-with-up-to-28-core-processor/
======
blacksmith_tb
Seems like the missing discussion is what GPUs Apple will suggest people pop
in all those PCIe slots. Without working with Nvidia, their potential will be
somewhat limited... I am still using a dusty old 2010 Pro, but I can't upgrade
to Mojave without getting rid of my Nvidia card, which so far hasn't seemed
worth it.

------
rarecoil
Aside from the questionable industrial design, I think this is very close to
what Apple really needed to do. Pro users don't just want
modularity/expandability, they actively need it. While CPU performance has
kind of stagnated, GPU design is still evolving and those that use them
heavily swap them out often. I'm happy to see something resembling a "real"
pro device for creative use. They have clearly rethought the thermal design a
bit as well, and this feels like the true successor to the old Mac Pro towers.

I'm sure it will be exceedingly expensive, but IMO it is a bit of a return to
old form. Now we can finally forget about the trash can.

~~~
reallydude
> I think this is very close to what Apple really needed to do.

Nope. It's jewelry for people who don't know anything about computers.
Corporate aren't as naive in costing, so there's no traction there either.

800$ of hardware with a bunch of custom expansion slots. SSD is probably
soldered on to the case or motherboard. It looks like a cheese grater. GL with
that dead body.

------
gridlockd
Starting at 6000$ for the performance of a sub-1000$ PC. I wonder what the
maxed-out version will cost.

I also think it's pretty ugly. What's with those ultra-prominent handles?
Who's hurling 6000$ machines around the office on a regular basis?

------
room271
$6k for 32gb ram and a 256gb SSD?

------
boromi
Will the monitor work fine on windows?

~~~
gridlockd
Pure speculation: Yes, but the required dongle will cost 999$.

